# [Theme]Themes sous Tiger



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

Hello, le peuple !!!

J'ai une chtite question... J'ai telecharger un theme pour OS x qui a pour terminaison .guiKit... j'aimerai savoir ou je dois le "larguer" pour que je puisse utiliser...

MERCI !!!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

logiquement , tu l'ouvres et après il se place tout seul là où il faut (à moins que j'ai oublié comment on fait  :hein: )


----------



## brome (29 Mai 2005)

Il faut utiliser Shapeshifter pour appliquer ce genre de thèmes.

Ensuite on peut dire à Shapeshifter de l'ajouter à sa liste de thèmes disponibles en cliquant sur le "+" en dessous de cette liste.


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Il faut utiliser Shapeshifter pour appliquer ce genre de thèmes.


hum oui (en répondant, je pensait qu'il avait shapeshifter  :rose: )


----------



## brome (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pensait qu'il avait shapeshifter


L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

MERCI !!! je l'avais po...   mais mainten ant c'est tout bon !!!! MERCI !!


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

Jsute un truc encore... il me demande d'activer Application Enhander .... comment je fais ??


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

tu as téléchargé application enhancer ? tu peux le faire sur le site d'unsanity


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

je l'ai telecharger et installe... j'ai tjs mon chtit fichier sur mon bureau et je sais pas avec koi l'ouvrir et/ou le mettre...


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

tu parles du fichier .guiKit ? tu as essayé de l'ouvrir simplement ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

Ouais... il demande tjs avec kelle application je dois l'ouvrir


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

tu as bien installé application enhancer *et* shapeshifter ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

Ouais... j'ai encore une fois verifie... et j'ai meme redemarrer mon ordi


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

C'est tout bon... je comprends pas pk ca a pas marche tout de suite !!!! J'ai mon new theme !!!
MERCIIIIIII


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

quand tu installes , il y'a marqué quelque chose comme "you are strongly advised to log out" (c'est ptèt pas du tout ça, j'espère ne pas dire de bétise) ... ça veut dire qu'il faut relancer ta session ou redémarrer , le problème venait certainement de là


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Mai 2005)

yep surement... Enfin bon... par contre j'ai vu que tu m'as ajoute a ta liste de contact ds adium... j'ai beau essaye de t'ajouter j'arrive po ...  

De bleu de bleu tout vas bien pour moi hahahaha


----------

